# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Iban

## Ming

Pues eso, Iban, dónde estas...  :O10: 
Tanto a magic_7 como a Iban los tengo en Busca y Captura :(  ¿Alguien sabe algo de estos dos personajes?
¡¡¡ Iban !!!   :O10: 

Felicidades guapo ^^

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Feliz día del pájaro!! Japi Bird Day!!! :D:D

----------


## Ming

Luis, que esto no es para felicitar, es para desahogarse.
¿Qué Iban te cae mal? Pues este es tu hilo, te desahogas y ya está ^^
Vuelve a probar  :Wink1:

----------


## MagDani

Feliz cumpleaños, uno mas en la talega, si no me equivoco, ya me has pillado, JEJE

Un abrazo Mágico

----------


## tofu

¡Felicidades Iban!   :Party: 

No te preocupes Ming, creo que ha ido a recoger la tarta que tenia encargada, aunque no se como piensa traerla porque una tarta para 20000 foreros tiene que pesar una barbaridad.

O eso, o es que se ha pasado con la celebración esta noche.   :Drunk:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Ming... no es  hoy su cumpleaños? :S

----------


## b12jose

Muchas Felicidades!!!!, cuidado al soplar las velas que tengo que coger un avión el viernes y no quiero ningún huracán .... que después de tu mesa rota y recompuesta ... no me fio  :Wink1: 

FELICIDADES Un abrazo

----------


## pableton

¿Es un pájaro, es un avión, es un enfile...?

No, es Iban. El spammer con más contenido del foro.

Un abrazo y FELICIDADES, pollo.

----------


## mayico

Feliz cumple compi

----------


## Ritxi

¿Pero por que lo felicitaís? Si ya se ha dado cuenta que nos cae mal y solo le hacemos la pelota porque es millonario  :302: 


Un abrazo y a ver si te pasas otra vez por Barna  :Cool:

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades Iban!!!!!!!

----------


## t.barrie

¡Para de cumplir años hombre! A este paso acabarás haciéndote viejo :O21: .



Felicidades Iban :Wink1: .

----------


## SERX

Felicidades  :Wink1:

----------


## Némesis

Feliz cumple, viejales!!!

Dicho con cariño, eh?

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Felicidadeeeees!!!





> ¡Para de cumplir años hombre! A este paso acabarás haciéndote viejo.
> 
> 
> 
> Felicidades Iban.


lo dices como si no lo fuera...

----------


## M.David

¡ZORIONAK IBAN!
Disfruta del día y celébralo que para eso hace bueno hoy.

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades y mucha magiaaaaaaaa!!!!!

----------


## Osk

Muchas felicidades aivalao*tia!!!!

----------


## alvarovilla

Felicidades! Que cumplas muchos más!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchas felicidades Iban!  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

Y yo que pensaba que este individuo no cumplia años...

¡Feliz cumpleaños Iban!

----------


## Zamudio

Felicidades cack . Que cumplas muchos maaass....

----------


## Pulgas

Llegué (tenía mis dudas).

*Cumpletacos feliz*

Un abrazo.
 :Na:  :Na:  :Na:  :Penguin:  :Penguin:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Meuh:  :Meuh:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Penguin:  :Penguin:  :Na:  :Na:  :Na:

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Zorionak laguna, espero que te regalen muchos días azules.

Un fuerte abrazo.

Lou Less.

----------


## Juantan

¡Feliz cumple compañero!

----------


## Coloclom

Feliz cumple loco  :Wink1:

----------


## pableton

Y ahora ya puedo decir...

FELIZ NO CUMPLEA&#209;OS

Pone  a las 22h, pero ya era día 28

----------


## Sr.Mago

Felis Kumpleañoz Iban, te deceo lo macsimo en ezte dia, zalud, amor, y travajo, azta te lo doy...

 lla kiero ber miz letraz asulez  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Ay, qué majos... :D

Y yo sin mis sprays de gas mostaza, ahora que estáis aquí todos juntos...

¡Gracias!

----------


## barajasdemelo

*21/04-21/05 Tauro
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## Mistico

Un poquito tarde pero...¡¡Felicidades!! 

Un abrazo.

----------


## Iban

Ná, ya no vale.

 :Na: 

Jijijii...

----------


## Zamudio

Muchisimas felicidades Iban que aunque creo que te lo dije antes . Eres un gran guia por el foro jajaja

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo más tarde que nadie, así me hago notar 8que no estala, leñe) 

¡¡FELICIDADES SUPER ATRASADAS!! :302:

----------


## SOFTVADER

Espera eidanyoson,que mas tarde que tu lo hago yo,jejejeje,FELICIDADES Iban.
Un saludo.

----------

